
Ask HN: Getting direct contacts for jobs I'm not qualified for - tudelo
I have recently started putting my resume out and have updated and set my LinkedIn to actively looking just to see what&#x27;s available. Since then, I have been getting a few legitimate in-house recruiters contacting me for Senior&#x2F;Lead positions and it seems a bit puzzling (companies like Capital One).<p>I have about 2.5 years of actual industry experience, with half of that being in an internship. What is the appropriate response to being contacted for these positions? I don&#x27;t think I&#x27;m a bad developer but I don&#x27;t want to set unreasonable expectations.<p>Does anyone have experience or advice on what to do with recruiters like this?
======
noahc
Just go along with it. It's up to them to figure out where to place you in the
company.

